# Added new ones to our herd



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

This past Thursday our 2 does gave birth to one kid each. The youngest, Baby Girl, had an almost all black boy. He was two little wisps of white and his ears hang past his nose. Tinkerbell gave birth to a girl. She is white, brown, and black. Her white looks like snow as on her mom. We named her Blizzard. We are so excited to have these new additions!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

The boy is gorgeous and the girl looks sweet. Awesome colors on both! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Cuties!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

awww soo adorable!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

What a nice couple of additions! Congratulations


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

love love LOVE the doe!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Are those Boers or Boer/Nubian crosses? Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We are in Mexico and most of the goats are mixed breeds. We looked for the Nubian ears and a good udder when we bought our first. (blizzards mother). Blackys mother was bought to save it from starving. He has very long ears.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

They are just beautiful! That little man has some attitude!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ohh congrats on the babies they are so cute. Nice of them to give you a :kidred::kidblue:. The little man looks like he's ready to take on the world.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Look at the legs on that boy!!! The girl is really pretty love the coloring. Congrats on the new babies!!!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW flashy, love the colours on both!! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute...makes me look forward to kidding season...I think lol


----------



## aunicole (Jul 28, 2012)

Just to cute!!!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice doeling!


----------

